# BLACK 24 MM CURVED ENDS BRACELET



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

*BLACK 24 MM CURVED ENDS BRACELET*


View Advert


Wanted a 24 mm curved ends black watch bracelet can pay by Paypal please, show me what you have has to fit a large wrist.new or secondhand up to £20.00 paid to thank you.

Also straight ends considered.

I thank you




*Advertiser*

bowie



*Date*

03/12/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

